# gonna try a bridge later; tips welcome



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

no bait again today(pins) but saw thousands of mullets i could net if needed.

drove all around the bay and found a few spots down at the end of 97 near perdido beach but its just as shallow there as it is here(sp cove) and i have to drive a few miles to get there. 

decided if im gonna burn gas in the truck i owe it to myself to give either sykes or 3 mile a try. 

im guessing i might be able to get bait with a sabiki? gonna try. i plan on freelining one bait fish and i guess bottom rigging another? i will watch how the others up there are fishing just looking for pointers as i am not used to having 50-60 feet of open air to deal with in between me and the fish.

one more question. i found hundreds if not thousands of small black crabs of some sort while scouting spots earlier. didnt wanna get pinched(i know im a wuss) and wanted to ask if anyone had luck using them for bait before i grabbed a handful to try.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope you have better luck than I did on Sykes, 2-3" pin fish can be caught all day long at the foot of the bridge in the rock rubble with a little shrimp and a bream hook. Good luck.


----------

